# Rilasciato Gentoo 2004

## cerri

Per ora è disponibile nello store http://store.gentoo.org/product_info.php?products_id=28, mentre le stages le potete trovare qui http://gentoo.oregonstate.edu/releases/x86/2004.0/stages/

Ancora non c'è annuncio ufficiale sul sito.

----------

## AndreaR

[quote="cerri"]Per ora è disponibile nello store http://store.gentoo.org/product_info.php?products_id=28, mentre le stages le potete trovare qui http://gentoo.oregonstate.edu/releases/x86/2004.0/stages/

Ancora non c'è annuncio ufficiale sul sito.[/quote]

Per fortuna che non è ufficiale altrimenti mi sarei proprio in****** per via di un bug è 2 giorni che prova ad installare ma niente continui errori di compilazione quando lancio emerge system cmq credo di aver risolto...speriamo bene.....domanda, c'è una cosa che non ho ancora ben capito sugli stage...se stage 1 prevede la compilazione del sistema da 0 lo stage da scaricare dovrebbe essere solo uno per la piattaforma x86 giusto? perchè invece ce ne è uno per pentium 3 e per pentium 4? cosa mi sfugge? se volessi effettuare un'istallazione da stage 1 scarico lo stage x86 oppure quello per pentium3 che è il mio processore!!!!  qual'è la differenza?  :Cool: 

----------

## alexerre

domanda curiosa: ma io posso bootare un livecd 1.4 e poi usare gli stage della 2004?

----------

## MyZelF

 *alexerre wrote:*   

> domanda curiosa: ma io posso bootare un livecd 1.4 e poi usare gli stage della 2004?

 

Direi di si'.

----------

## knefas

 *alexerre wrote:*   

> domanda curiosa: ma io posso bootare un livecd 1.4 e poi usare gli stage della 2004?

 

assolutamente si. Un mio amico l'ha fatto. In fondo il boot ti prepara solo l'ambiente, ma poi rimane solo cio' che e' scompattato dagli stage  :Smile: 

----------

## shishii

Ciao,

ho i miei dubbi che non ci siano problemi a partire da 1.4 per usare gli stage 2004.0

leggete:

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic.php?p=913096#91309

----------

## alexerre

 *shishii wrote:*   

> Ciao,
> 
> ho i miei dubbi che non ci siano problemi a partire da 1.4 per usare gli stage 2004.0
> 
> leggete:
> ...

 

ho letto il tuo topic e proprio per questo mi chievo come mai non hanno rilasciato un livecd per la 2004.

----------

## shev

 *alexerre wrote:*   

> ho letto il tuo topic e proprio per questo mi chievo come mai non hanno rilasciato un livecd per la 2004.

 

Probabilmente perchè un livecd non è composto solo dai tre stages, ma anche da diverse altre cose ugualmente importanti: vari kernel con relative opzioni da passare al boot per attivare/disattivare funzionalità, i vari pacchetti della GRP aggiornati, etc.

Il tutto moltiplicato per le varie piattaforme.

Sull'utilizzare gli stage nuovi al posto di quelli vecchi credo anch'io che non ci siano problemi, soprattutto usando lo stage1  :Razz: 

Credo si tratti più che altro di debuggare ancora un po' gli stage2 e 3, magari hanno ancora probemini vari i binari forniti.

Ovviamente tutto imho  :Very Happy: 

----------

## AndreaR

[quote="alexerre"][quote="shishii"]Ciao,

ho i miei dubbi che non ci siano problemi a partire da 1.4 per usare gli stage 2004.0

leggete:

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic.php?p=913096#91309[/quote]

ho letto il tuo topic e proprio per questo mi chievo come mai non hanno rilasciato un livecd per la 2004.[/quote]

Il live cd esiste ma è ancora nel ramo sperimentale http://www.die.unipd.it/pub/Linux/distributions/gentoo-sources/experimental/x86/livecd/x86/

----------

## Mithrandir81

Scusate la domanda forse stupida, ma un emerge sync / emerge -u world e sono allo stesso livello di chi installa con i nuovi LiveCD giusto?

----------

## MyZelF

 *shishii wrote:*   

> ho i miei dubbi che non ci siano problemi a partire da 1.4 per usare gli stage 2004.0
> 
> leggete:

 

Il fatto che tu abbia avuto un problema, peraltro non imputabile direttamente all'uso dei "vecchi" livecd (o almeno così mi sembra di avere capito), non significa che non sia in generale possibile. 

Qualsiasi livecd che permetta di fare chroot e abbia un kernel con il necessario supporto all'hardware dovrebbe permettere di installare gentoo (ad esempio l'handbook contempla l'installazione a partire da knoppix).

 *Mithrandir81 wrote:*   

> Scusate la domanda forse stupida, ma un emerge sync / emerge -u world e sono allo stesso livello di chi installa con i nuovi LiveCD giusto?

 

Ci sarà un motivo se gli utenti gentoo sono sempre di buon umore, no?   :Laughing: 

----------

## Mithrandir81

 *MyZelF wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Ci sarà un motivo se gli utenti gentoo sono sempre di buon umore, no?  

 

k, grazie mille   :Very Happy: 

----------

## leon_73

Scusate la domanda, ma che cosa c'e' di cosi' diverso da un sistema 1.4 aggiornato con emerge sync e quello 2004?

Leo

----------

## MyZelF

Praticamente nessuna... (di qui il sorriso stampato sulla faccia di ogni geco...  :Wink:  )

----------

## Dancy

io ho installato gentoo con lo stage 3 della 2004.0 usando

-basic live cd 1.4

-live cd experimental di gennaio

-live cd experimental gentoo-2004-x86-20040204

 e in tutti e tre i casi l'installazione è andata a buon fine!!!

probabilmente + è nuovo il live cd, + periferiche di nuova generazione riconosce (serial ata,raid,ecc.)  :Very Happy: 

----------

## alexerre

curiosità n. 2  :Very Happy: 

Ma gentoo 2004 è pronta per udev [questo sconosciuto?]

----------

## cerri

Ufficiale. http://www.gentoo.org/

----------

## federico

Non ho capito se si tratta di qualche aggiornamento particolare (e in questo caso che procedimento seguire) oppure se si tratta solo di una release aggiornata, lo stesso risultato che ottengo mantenendo il mio emerge world "updatato"

Fede

----------

## cerri

In gentoo non c'è differenza tra una gentoo aggiornata costantemente e una nuova release.

----------

## comio

domanda... bisogna cambiare /etc/make.profile?

----------

## cerri

No, perchè?

----------

## comio

bo... però una volta emerge mi chiese di cambiarlo... per un errore. Effettivamente ho fatto il diff fra i vari files nelle directory -1.4 e -2004.0 e solo in  virtuals c'è una riga differente (gs invece di gentoosource, o qualcosa del genere).

Ciao ciao

----------

## bld

 *cerri wrote:*   

> In gentoo non c'è differenza tra una gentoo aggiornata costantemente e una nuova release.

 

E mi sempra logico.. anche se a dire il vero pensavo vhe la versione 2004 aveva delle feature in piu, emerge con piu flags, magari altri tools... Se no cosa ce da rilasciare scusa  :Razz: 

----------

## randomaze

 *bld wrote:*   

>  *cerri wrote:*   In gentoo non c'è differenza tra una gentoo aggiornata costantemente e una nuova release. 
> 
> E mi sempra logico.. anche se a dire il vero pensavo vhe la versione 2004 aveva delle feature in piu, emerge con piu flags, magari altri tools... Se no cosa ce da rilasciare scusa 

 

Beh, l'emerge con + flag e cose simili li avresti anche tu facendo "emerge portage" o simili  :Wink: 

Da rilasciare c'é la nuova GRP, ricordiamoci che c'é genete che non fa l'emerge sync quotidiano ma si limita ad usare i pacchetti precompilati  :Wink: 

----------

## doom.it

...e  Catalyst

che voglio provare per fare un set di cd per un mio amico  :Wink: [/url]

----------

## codadilupo

uhsantapeppa... e mo' che sto *universal* ? E' il vecchio basic ?

No, a naso mi sa il vecchio "basic" ora é il minimum.... ma universal, allora ? 

qui urgono info  :Wink: 

Coda

----------

## shev

 *randomaze wrote:*   

>  *bld wrote:*   Se no cosa ce da rilasciare scusa  
> 
> Da rilasciare c'é la nuova GRP, ricordiamoci che c'é gente che non fa l'emerge sync quotidiano ma si limita ad usare i pacchetti precompilati 

 

Senza contare che ci sono stage aggiornati, kernel aggiornato e maggiore supporto hardware. Insomma, le release in gentoo sono solo per chi deve fare una nuova installazione, tutto qui. Ovviamente livecd con stage/GRP aggiornati e un supporto hardware migliori giustificano il rilascio periodico di nuovi cd  :Wink: 

/me che quasi quasi va a sperimentare i nuovi cd sul pbook, che già deve sottoporsi all'intervento "kde3.2"  :Smile: 

----------

## cerri

 *doom.it wrote:*   

> ...e  Catalyst
> 
> che voglio provare per fare un set di cd per un mio amico [/url]

 

Ah. Esisti ancora?

----------

